# Craftex CX404 Damaged and DOA Out of the Box



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish you good luck dealing with BB. Let us know how it went.


----------



## shayward (Mar 23, 2017)

*UPDATE*

I emailed customer service last night, outlining the damage (that may have happened in transit) as well as the numerous defects that were NOT due to transit. I sent all of the pictures posted above.

My request was simple: I wanted them to pay the return shipping and either send me a good unit or refund me. I told them if I absolutely had to, I could make it out to their location at some point. Their response was as follows:

"Sorry we do apologise for the inconvinence.Looks like the package was dropped in transit as it left here intact.Sure you can exchange the unit at the nearest Branch .Please let us if you are exchanging at Head Office in Concord or in Mississauga ."

I replied back to ask them about the other issues they didn't address, such as the rust and damaged powder coating. I asked them if this was considered normal and acceptable for Craftex products. So far, I am awaiting that reply.

As I said, their customer service will determine if it's a return or a replacement. Right now, I'm seriously leaning towards return.


----------



## shayward (Mar 23, 2017)

*UPDATE 2*

As mentioned, I questioned them further about the rust and damaged powder coating. I wanted to know if they considered this normal and acceptable. The response was, again, lack luster.

"We havent encountered any of the problems. As mentioned you can check out the new unit when you come for exchange ."

I can't say I have a great desire to try another unit. If this is the attention to detail on packaging, paint and customer service, I'm nervous about the longevity of the unit itself. You know, the Craftex might be a great unit. And if I buy a Rikon for 50% more money, maybe it will be a dud. It's all an odds game. But… my gut is telling me to take the Craftex back and go with the Rikon based on everything I've experienced.

It's a pity. It feels like just another 10% effort on packaging and quality control, maybe another 20% effort on customer service and I'd be hanging onto the unit. Heck, maybe even considering taking my chances with other Craftex products.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you want guaranteed good equipment, then you need to go to a store that has it in stock. I am a little sympathetic with Craftex because I have seen a lot of other equipment that was damaged in shipment in a way that no reasonable amount of packaging would prevent.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

> It s a pity. It feels like just another 10% effort on packaging and quality control, maybe another 20% effort on customer service and I d be hanging onto the unit. Heck, maybe even considering taking my chances with other Craftex products.


This quote is very similar to what I have heard before; *"Statistically speaking, the cost of acquiring a new customer costs five to ten times more than retaining an existing one. Not only that, but repeat customers spend, on average, 67% more."*

So, yes it is a pity for any company with that kind of customer service. I know several people who have bought from Grizzly and had a problem right out of the box. The customer service attitude and speed in correcting the problems made the people happy and repeat customers of the brand.

Steve.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry about your issues with Craftex. Getting a new machine only to find it damaged or not in great condition is frustrating.

As an FYI, there are a lot of great online tool stores in Canada that you can order from, you don't have to limit yourself to BusyBee or Craftex. I live in Sault Ste. Marie and there are no ww machinery stores within 800km, so all of my stuff is purchased online. A few that I've dealt with:
-Canadian Woodworker; I've dealt with them many times. Great service, online selection etc
-Atlas Machinery; same thing, great selection, easy to deal with.
-Ford Machinery; huge selection of used and refurbished machinery. Also a Powermatic dealer. I bought a new 20" Powermatic planer from them and a used 12" Minimax jointer.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I work as a packaging engineer by day and have purchased dozens of machines, both for work and for my hobby, that were delivered by truck and can say emphatically that the Asian imports have notoriously poor protective packaging.

If you're shipping LTL (less than truck load) you will have multiple trucks carry the item and it will be cross docked and loaded and unloaded several times. So you have to design packaging that can stand up to that type of handling.

Sorry to hear that Busy-Bee won't pay to pick-up and redeliver. I guess I know who I won't be doing business with.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

awful NEWS


----------



## shayward (Mar 23, 2017)

*UPDATE 3*

I returned the dust collector today and got my money back. I told the guy at customer service that I would have done an exchange if they had agreed to pay my shipping but it became a return when they made me come into the store. He told me that it was their policy to pay for return shipping and he had no idea why I was told I had to bring it in.

So, it could have been an exchange with another review that could have been favourable. Instead, one guy allows my very poor review of it to stand.

I will note that Busy Bee's customer service in the store was EXTREMELY friendly, helpful and accommodating. I had my 6-year-old daughter with me, complete with face paint from an event at her school. The staff swooned over her and loved her to bits. They even gave her a quarter to get jelly beans out of the crank machine.

Aside from that, I had one thing on back-order that wasn't supposed to be in until the end of the month. One of the ladies went out to the warehouse and came back with it. Shipment just arrived yesterday and it would be a while before it made it into the system.

Given how friendly and helpful they were, it's a shame things worked out the way they did. If the guy I was dealing with over email was half as helpful, they would have gotten a second shot. I don't know that I will ever try Craftex again but I know I would buy from any of those great folks in the store front. From here on in, Busy Bee will be a place to buy glue, clamps and that sort of thing.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The really sad thing for Craftex is that the person who wrote the emails probably is not monitered on email save for certain phrases and words that their system may or may not stop, and these "Gee, that's too bad" emails are costing them customers every day.
If he was on the phone, it is not unusual for phone conversations to be recorded by customer service supervisors. Email, not so much…


----------



## shayward (Mar 23, 2017)

*UPDATE 4*

After much debate and consideration, I ordered the (unfortunately more expensive) Rikon 60-150 1.5HP dust collector with the 60-905 canister. It's going to cost me about 60% more. But it's a bigger, hungrier collector. 1200 CFM instead of the 800 of the Craftex.

I'll post a separate review of the Rikon once it arrives.

Laguna was another strong consideration because I also have access to these in Canada. Unfortunately, they have the little guy (1HP, 550CFM) and then the next step up is a monster for cost and size.


----------

